# Cambalache > Cambalache - General >  Ligar no ligaremos

## Maverick

Espero aprender magia en este foro, porque lo que es ligar va a ser que no. ¿Sólo hay una fémina en el foro? :shock: 
Las 21:30 y yo aún en el curro. Me gustaría poder "desaparecerme" y plis, plas... reaparecer en Indonesia, eso si que sería magia.
Ganas de matar, de matar a mi jefe...  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:

----------


## Ella

hay mas chicas, creo que en total somos 4, solo que activas habituales 2

----------


## Gandalf

¡¡¡¡PERO QUE DOS, AMIGO!!!!

----------


## Felipe

> hay mas chicas, creo que en total somos 4, solo que activas habituales 2


¿Te refieres a Zhoraida y Carmen?

----------


## zhoraida

Yo soy un espiritu yo no cuento....

----------


## Némesis

Peel es chica, no?

----------


## alexis1987

HOlaaaa estaa es la cuenta de mi hermano, pero yo muchas veces entro a leerlo con el y soy chica asi que cuenten una mas!

----------


## alexis1987

HOlaaaa estaa es la cuenta de mi hermano, pero yo muchas veces entro a leerlo con el y soy chica asi que cuenten una mas!

----------


## Patito

No, no y no! Eso no vale! Si eres chica, ya que no abundáis por el foro, ábrete una cuenta...  :Smile1:  

Imagínate que alguien quiere ligar contigo, y es tu hermano el que entra en la cuenta! 8)   :Lol:

----------


## Maverick

> No, no y no! Eso no vale! Si eres chica, ya que no abundáis por el foro, ábrete una cuenta...


Me inclino ante sus sabias palabras...

----------


## _[amigo]_

El registro solo te robara unos 5 min de tu tiempo, permite que tu hermano tenga su independencia y date el gustazo de no depender de su cuenta  :Wink1: 

Espero que te animes y te crees tu propia cuenta cuanto antes, asi podras compartir opiniones de una forma mas...(no se como describirlo).

Saludos amiga  :Wink1:

----------


## zhoraida

pero vamos a ver no la agobieis porque entonces lo que se va a pensar es entrar incluso con la cuenta de su hermanooooo ... No seais agobios!! :evil: 
UN saludo killa

----------


## _[amigo]_

Mis mas sinceras discupas hacia las dos, no volvere a ``agobiarla´´, aunque no era mi intencion, para nada lo era...

Saludos para las dos, y perdonadme  :Wink1:

----------


## zhoraida

amigo no pasa nada tu tranquilo...
Si n+o solo la agobiabas tu jejeje... aunque yo pense que la agobiariais pero quizas este encantada
UN saludo

----------


## _[amigo]_

¿¿Puedo preguntar de donde has sacado la frase que parece en tu firma??
Me llama bastante la atencion, esta bastante impactante, me gusta...

Espero que no te importe decirmelo, gracias  :Wink1:

----------


## Damael

Pues me choca que siendo mujer la firma sea machista, BONITA pero machista. De buen rollo lo digo eh?. Perdón por el off-topic.

----------


## zhoraida

Hola chicos!!
la frase creo que no la saque de un sitio.. es que un dia con un amigo mago que destroza las barajas por sus movimientos simplemente me salio.... pero no se si sera porque algo habia escuchado.
Por otra parte mucha gente me dice lo de machista: *LA* magia es como se ve en femenino, y a las mujeres como a los hombres como a todos los seres humanos hay que tratarles con cariño. 
UN saludo

----------


## Maverick

> pero vamos a ver no la agobieis porque entonces lo que se va a pensar es entrar incluso con la cuenta de su hermanooooo ... No seais agobios!! :evil:


 :shock:

----------


## Némesis

Zhoraida, no hagas ni caso a estos "políticamente correctos", tu firma es preciosa.  :Wink:

----------


## Dow

> Zhoraida, no hagas ni caso a estos "políticamente correctos", tu firma es preciosa.



primero, por si alguien se ha dado cuenta, no sé poner lo de "bla bla escribió", así que sólo sale el cuadrito ese gris... xD

segundo... para lxs políticamente correctos (yo soy el primero en poner una X... una vez oí que los plurales nos lo enseñan en masculino, pero los prulares somos todxs... masculinos y femeninos, toma charla xD) a la baraja también se la llama las 52 amantes... vamos, 52 mujeres mágicas danzando en manos mágicas... además, esa firma es casi poesía... LA poesía es LA belleza jeje... en fin, cómo me explayo

qué se le va a hacer? muchas de las cosas bonitas están relacionadas con lo femenino... es como... no recuerdo qué actor y humorista y otras cosas más, cubano, preguntó en un monólogo por qué las cosas malas son de color negro... agujero negro, velo negro...   :Lol: 

salud!

----------


## Dow

ah!! se me olvidó el hilo de esta entrada... jiji, el caso de este foro no es único... en un documental de magia de cerca salió la tienda de Encarnita, con entrevista a Encarnita, y dijo que de todas las personas que van a su tienda, sólo 2 o 3 son mujeres... yo conozco una, fabulosa, Ana Motta, jiji, pero que vamos... siempre la magia ha sido como... un mago... y la mujer es la serrada, poco a poco los papeles cambian, magia para todxs! yupi!


salud!

----------


## Nether

Madre mia aki hay mas gente metiendo fichas q en el casino de madrid xDDDD. Creo q la popularidad de Ines(la de Nada x aki) va a subir como la espuma xDD.
Y sip, la frase q tiene zhoraida es muy bonita. Te la puedo tomar prestada xa soltarsela a una chica x la q estoy algo coladillo, ok? jajaja.

----------


## zhoraida

mmmmm si pero tienes que pagar los derechos de autor jeje... que si empezamos copiando mal vamos   :Wink:  
UN saludo
P.D: en el tema de mujeres y magia no entrare porque se ha hablado miiiiiiiiiiiiiiil veces

----------


## Némesis

Reabro este fantástico hilo para comunicaros que existe un documento de ese chalado tan simpático y divertido, conocido como Jay Sankey, titulado "Firestarters", dedicado exclusivamente a la magia para ligar (trucos de cómo conseguir el número de teléfono, rozarle las manos a la chica que nos gusta, etc).

Yo no lo necesito   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  , pero por si a alguien le gusta...

Por cierto, un prestigioso profesor de lengua acaba de decirme que "el género gramatical no indica sexo, así que eso de poner la @ en vez de una o es una chorrada".
Saludos

----------


## Maverick

> Por cierto, un prestigioso profesor de lengua acaba de decirme que "el género gramatical no indica sexo, así que eso de poner la @ en vez de una o es una chorrada".
> Saludos


Sabias palabras, se nota que eres buen estudiante. Perdón. Estudianto.   :Lol:

----------


## brujilla

yo tb soy xica no se nota :Confused: ?? jajaja, una mas a la lista

----------


## Némesis

Joé si se nota...

----------


## Yorch

entrais a un foro de magia para ligar :Confused: ?? que triste!!!!!!!! :shock:

----------


## magic-carlos

entramos en muchos sitios para ligar... entre ellos un foro de magia jajja :P

----------


## Ravenous

Si es que tanta práctica nos quita tiempo para relacionarnos con otros seres humanos.


Y humanas.  :roll:

----------


## Ella

> entrais a un foro de magia para ligar?? que triste!!!!!!!! :shock:


tu no??, joo, yo que te queria violetear ante en una pared bajo la noche oscura donde solo se escuchen tus gemidos y se sienta tu sudoracion corporal..en fin...zoraida te hace??

----------


## Némesis

Bueno, ya que él no quiere, me ofrezco voluntario.

----------


## Ravenous

Dios mío, cada vez me convenzo más de estais más salidos que un dique de abrigo...  :Lol:

----------


## Ella

> Dios mío, cada vez me convenzo más de estais más salidos que un dique de abrigo...


porque no me has catauuu
nemesis, estoy en espera de lo que diga soraida pero igual te podemos dejar mirar...  :Wink: 
por cierto,deberiais hacer una pachanga a ver quien adivina que dia llegare al mensaje 2000

----------


## Dow

cobrad entrada, y os compro unas cuantas y hago reventa...


se nos va el tema de las manos! paradlo! que alguien lo pare!


edito el mensaje, Ella, yo apuesto a que llegarás antes que yo... eso vale?

----------


## Maverick

> entrais a un foro de magia para ligar?? que triste!!!!!!!! :shock:


Claro. La perpetuación en el tiempo de nuestros genes es nuestro fin último como especie...
Lea usted a Freud, lea usted a Freud...

----------


## Yorch

y luego me dicen que yo mando posts sin sentido...bueno bueno, pues a ligar

----------


## Ella

> y luego me dicen que yo mando posts sin sentido...bueno bueno, pues a ligar


tu no mandas post...tu abres post  :Wink1:  post es tema,  supongo que lo diras por lo que te han dicho en: lo mejor y lo peor por tu mensaje "lo peor...", si me permites mira esto: http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopic.php?t=14
esa seccion esta para criticar productos y tiendas de la manera que explica mariano en el link que te he mandado,  ultimamente la gente empezo a preguntar sobre productos, e incluso han habido quejas porque estaba perdiendo su verdadera mision que era hacer una critica para que quede de presedente.
igual la biblia junto al calefon esta para eso, para desahogarse y hacer el indio, los mensajes que se escxriben aqui y en nuevos mienbros no valen para entrar al area secreta   :Wink:

----------


## juanete

Ella, Ella, Ella, estas como agua para chocolate uff.

----------


## venator

La verdad es que, en general, si que hay pocas magas, por lo menos yo no conozco a ninguna. !Con lo que pone ver a una tía haciendo algo que te gusta!. Yo por ejemplo también soy guitarrista y no veas como me mola ver a pivas tocando la guitarra. No se, tiene algo especial. Así que a ver si se animan mas feminas a practicar este arte, que no deja de ser un aliciente más.   :Smile1:  
Por cierto, ya he leido algún post más por ahí que alaba la belleza de los miembros femeninos de este foro ¿será verdad? jejejeje :D. Es broma, no dudo en absoluto de vuestro atractivo, en serio.

----------


## zhoraida

Troncooooooooo que pasa :Confused: ? como vas pivito??
MI belleza :Confused: ? no la pongas en duda eh? que te unto!!!

----------


## Ella

> Ella, Ella, Ella, estas como agua para chocolate uff.


como agua para chocolate, esa es una peli!!! pero lo confirmo, estoy buenisima...  :Lol:   y eso que en las fotos salgo desfavorecida
venator, yo toco la guitarra y ahora estoy recibiendo clases de bateria.
eso de untar me ha heco recordar a: "- Dime quien es tu ginecólogo, para chuparle el dedo."

----------


## zhoraida

:? yo no digo na...
Los que te sobren Ella (veo que vas sobrada) me los mandas a mi... si es que quedan

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Zhoraida; yo me voy directamente a ti!! Los platos calientes de segundo, verdad Ella?




> "- Dime quien es tu ginecólogo, para chuparle el dedo."


Por favor ... ¡¡Que frase!! Pensaba que nada podria superar el 
"¿Quieres que te petrolee el tanque?" .... Pero Ella, tu siempre más allá!

----------


## Ella

> :? yo no digo na...
> Los que te sobren Ella (veo que vas sobrada) me los mandas a mi... si es que quedan


los compartimos como con criss angel, ya sabes que me lo pido de cintura para abajo por delante...el resto es todo tuyo   :Wink:

----------


## eidanyoson

Pues lo siento por todas, pero yo no me comparto.

 Es que soy íntegro.

----------


## venator

Ufffff, una piva maga y que encima toca la guitarra :shock: . No puedo con ello, es mucho para mí.

Zhoraida, como puedes pensar en serio que dudo de tu físico? Pero si no hay más que verte en la foto!!!! .

La verdad es que vaya feminas que tenemos en el foro. Por cierto, hay que ver lo salidos que estamos todos, ME ENCANTA!!! (jejeje) :D

----------


## Ella

ohhh, y eres de madrid como yo!!!  :117: 
zorahida esta muy buena...  :Wink:

----------


## superberis

No sé si la gente de este foro está salida...lo que sí que sé es que sois unos PELOTAS del copón...  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## magic-carlos

pues si hay pocas mujeres y se lían entre ellas.... la hemos fastidiado :P

----------


## Dow

eidanyoson se autoelimina y Yorch se mosquea, hay dos menos de los tropecientos que sean aquí, aunque hay dos nuevas...


Yorch, es una broma, no es con ánimo de empezar discursiones xD

----------


## juanete

> Iniciado por juanete
> 
> Ella, Ella, Ella, estas como agua para chocolate uff.
> 
> 
> como agua para chocolate, esa es una peli!!! pero lo confirmo, estoy buenisima...   y eso que en las fotos salgo desfavorecida
> venator, yo toco la guitarra y ahora estoy recibiendo clases de bateria.
> eso de untar me ha heco recordar a: "- Dime quien es tu ginecólogo, para chuparle el dedo."


....
Mmmmm, y por que no pones alguna foto que te favoresca ?  :Wink:  ...eee es simple curiosidad  :Lol:

----------


## zhoraida

> ohhh, y eres de madrid como yo!!! 
> zorahida esta muy buena...


Ya hablamos tu y yo...

----------


## 2 de trebol

y los que son de barcelona?...... 3 piedras no? una pa sentar y dos pa picarse
siesque el mundo esta mal repartido y no es broma... :(

----------


## venator

Deja, deja, que en Barcelona también hay tías muy decentes (que tenga que ser un madrileño el que te lo diga... jajaja :D).

Por cierto, para todos los magos de Madrid (sobre todo los de la zona norte), no se si sabéis que en El Escorial hay un café donde hacen espectáculos de magía los viernes, y en Villalba (mi humilde pueblo) también hay otra cafetería donde algún finde se organizan cosillas. Lo digo por si os interesa

----------


## zhoraida

en villalba :Confused:  pues ya me diras donde que yo vivo muy muy cerca de alli y no he tenido la suerte

----------


## venator

Pues no se si en el foro se pueden poner nombres concretos de locales. Yo lo pongo, y si algún moderador cree que no debería estar que lo quite por favor. El sitio se llama Pub Leyton, y está en la calle Honorio Lozano (no se el número pero es muy conocido y se ve claro). Allí los viernes tienen espectaculo a partir de las 0:00, unas veces de monólogos de humor, otras de magia, etc... Yo por ejemplo vi allí a Darman (que me dejó flipado con un número de pizarras), a Al de Luca (que hizo mentalismo) y hasta via un hipnotizador (que no tiene mucho que ver con la magía pero ese si que me dejó sin habla). Si me entero de nuevas actuaciones os lo digo

----------


## Némesis

¿A qué hora sale el próximo puente aéreo?

----------


## Yorch

dow no me mosqueo jajaja   :Lol:  , lo que pasa es que a mi me critican mucho que si mis mensajes no aportan nada que si esto que si lo otro. pero no me mosqueo xDDD

----------


## Xavi-Z

> tu no??, joo, yo que te queria violetear ante en una pared bajo la noche oscura donde solo se escuchen tus gemidos y se sienta tu sudoracion corporal...


Iba a contestar algo gracioso para meter más cizaña peeero.... mejor me callo que no creo que esté a la altura.

----------

